# Maturité de Fink et MacPorts ?



## damienouebe (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous !
Nouveau sous MacOS, je cherchouille un peu dans tous les coins pour reconstruire la logithèque... Sur ce forum et à droite à gauche, je suis tombé à plusieurs reprises sur Fink et MacPorts qui visiblement permettent d'utiliser des applis Linux pour lesquelles il n'existe pas de binaire natif MacOS. Ca semble une très bonne idée, surtout pour des applis liées au développement etc. 

Cela dit, je suis passé sous Mac entre autre pour la stabilité. Qu'en est-il ? Est-ce que ces environnements vont rendre mon OS aussi bancal qu'un windows après 12 installations de logiciels en VB ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !

@ bientôt,
Damien


----------

